# Accounting Software for Sole Trader



## anniemac (8 Jun 2009)

what is the best accounting software for sole trader with dual currency - needs to be cost effective and straightforward, want something that I will use !


----------



## jack2009 (8 Jun 2009)

Think Sage Line 50 is quite popular.


----------



## anniemac (8 Jun 2009)

I know, thats what I thought, but its way too expensive and to many add on purchases too! but thanks for the reply!


----------



## extopia (8 Jun 2009)

Quicken is multicurrency aware. I use it for a small business with good results. Not good for payroll though.


----------



## apple (8 Jun 2009)

Hi Ya

Sage instant accounts 156 + vat is one of the cheapest on the market i would say


----------



## anniemac (8 Jun 2009)

Is quicken and quick books the same package? tried to google it and cant find a business package only for quicken personal in the US?


----------



## anniemac (8 Jun 2009)

Had a look at sage instant accounts, but not dual currency, but thanks for the link!


----------



## extopia (8 Jun 2009)

The UK version of Quicken has been discontinued, yes. Quickbooks is made by the same company but is more expensive, I believe. I use the US version, which can be used for business expenditure and income accounts. Because it's a US version, it's tricky (but possible) to account properly for VAT, so you'd need to know what you're doing from a bookkeeping perspective.

You can download a trial version of quickbooks from intuit.co.uk.

Another free option is [broken link removed].


----------



## anniemac (8 Jun 2009)

thanks will check them out now!


----------



## diggerbarnes (9 Jun 2009)

Tas Software are offering a free version of Tas Books Basic as well: http://www.tassoftware.ie/

I've looked into this for myself and the choice seems to come down to Tas Books 1 or QuickBooks Pro for small / home businesses (Sage Instant Accounts has too many restrictions so I'd avoid that). Ordering QuickBooks online from Amazon.co.uk or Dabs4Work.ie will save you a bit of cash.

One thing I'm wary of with Tas Books is that upgrades are not free (access to their online support knowledge base even costs extra), and it's not clear on their website whether bug fixes fall under that banner.


----------



## jack2009 (9 Jun 2009)

From my previous experiences of Tas Books, I would be slow to recomend it to anyone!


----------



## billythefish (9 Jun 2009)

I would recommend Sage Instant Accounts. Sage Line 50 is overkill for small businesses. I've never used The Big Red Book but I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Crugers (10 Jun 2009)

Quickbooks Pro 2008 does not handle multi currency. You'll need to go for QB Pro 2006 for it!
But price wise Quickbooks wins against Sage/Tas or Big Red Book.


----------



## anniemac (10 Jun 2009)

is Vistopia the same as myob?


----------



## colm (10 Jun 2009)

+ 1 on Quickbooks   Very good.


----------



## petelomejor (11 Jun 2009)

Here here Jack, . if your tech support lapses, and you can be sure you will need it at the end of year closing, then you have real fun ! |I am convinced they have a gremlin built in to mess you up just when you are doing your year end


----------



## petelomejor (11 Jun 2009)

*Anniemac - Accounting Software for Sole Trader*

Quickbooks, you cant go wrong, but you should check first if your accountant will work with you, using it. Dont let them dictate without giving you real reasons, ( apart from being handy for him /her)


----------



## anniemac (14 Jun 2009)

well guy thanks for all the advice- i went with Mamut and not sure it was the best move its pretty tricky - they do have on-line courses, but wondering if anybody knows of one to one training in the North West?


----------



## censuspro (25 Jun 2009)

Sages announce free software for small business, there's a free payroll there aswell.  I've never used either of them so I cant vouch for them but its free software.

http://www.tassoftware.ie/products/QPTB.asp


----------



## Bookkeeper (17 Aug 2009)

I can give you help over the phone if you are still stuck. Just pm me please.


----------



## anniemac (18 Aug 2009)

Bookeeper, thanks for your post, working ok at present took a bit of time and patience but getting there!


----------



## ccraig (18 Aug 2009)

hey annie
why do you need it to be dual currency, because you are in receipt of monies in 2 currencies or because you make dual currency payments, or both?


----------



## anniemac (18 Aug 2009)

both and now have added fun of $ !


----------

